# White rain jacket



## fireside (Jul 4, 2004)

Which is the best and where do I buy it?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I got mine from Dogs Afield ...


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Grunden makes a good white rain suit. I just bought a white dry plus jacket from Cabela'smade ofr those who hunt in snow, but it looks like a good investment for rainy weather trialing. I'll report back after I get to try it in the rain.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Pat,

I have a Grunden white jacket and it is OK, but mine has no pockets..which is a negative IMO.

I prefer the rain jacket I bought from Golden Lake over my others

http://www.goldenlakejackets.com/rm.html

Jeff


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Jeff... how does it hold up in heavy rain? 100% waterproof? (just wondering).... since I'm in the market for rain gear.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

MardiGras said:


> Jeff... how does it hold up in heavy rain? 100% waterproof? (just wondering).... since I'm in the market for rain gear.


I bought the Grundens Petrus rainjacket and pants..they are lightweight and hold up well in heavy rain. Other than the fact that they have no pockets, they perform well.

The jacket from Golden Lake has performed just as well as the Grunden. I have not tried the rain pants from Golden Lake.

Jeff


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Pat,

Look at the white rain gear, snow goose hunting gear from Cabelas.


----------

